# john deere 3020 or 4020 air filter



## 264mag (Jan 2, 2011)

I have a john deere 3020 tractor with a john deere 48 loader, it was bought new this way. The problem is you can't clean or change the air filter without taking the loader off, which is a pain. Has anyone with the same situation found a solution to this problem. It seems to me that a double stack filter could be the answer, but I haven't found any thing like that yet. Anybody got any ideas???????


----------



## jdi (Oct 3, 2010)

*Air filters*

J.D. likes to make it difficult to service air filters. I have a 4450 which is a pain to take out and a 5410 which is better, but still have to unbolt a bracket.
I'm surprised you would have to take off the loader,wouldn't it be easier to lift the hood a little ways?


----------



## 264mag (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks for the reply, the filter housing is mounted to the fuel tank beside it. I,ve tried to talk to John Deere about it, but their first reply was to by a newer tractor. After getting ahold to tec support at John Deere they admitted that the loader was designed for that tractor, they missed the fact you can't get the filter out with the loader on. I'm having ahard time accepting the fact that as many of the tractors that are still out there ,that John Deere just says "TOUGH". I hay about 750 acres with my tractor and I like to clean and replace my filter regurly. the filter is about 14" long, it will drop down to turn out, but frame of loader is in way. A 2 pc filter would work, I can't find one.


----------

